# John Deere 6400 MFWD



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

1997 John Deere 6400 MFWD 640 self leveling loader dirt bucket and bale spear. 
5300 hours Cab with heat and air. Tires 90% or better all around. 3 point hitch 540/1000PTO 3 rear scv's good overall condition. Machine runs great.

$34,900

Used Normand 92" inverted blower also







available.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Where are you located? And what was the tractor mainly used for? Any pics of interior and other parts of the tractor? If so please email me at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

Hour north of Minneapolis/St. Paul MN Tractor was mainly used for cutting and bailing hay


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

ehlingerlawn.co said:


> Hour north of Minneapolis/St. Paul MN Tractor was mainly used for cutting and bailing hay


Ok thanks. That is a bit far for me to travel but I appreciate the info.


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

Machine is SOLD


----------

